# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần pro tư vấn cách sử dụng dao

## Thành Đức

Tình hình là em mới dựng 1 em router , em nó vừa chuyển động được. Em mới mua 1 con spindle 1.5 kw er 11. Đang tính mua ít dao về thử nghiệm mà chưa biết mua loại dao nào, em cần cắt khắc trên mica,alu,gỗ. Em mới gà mờ đang tập tành nên cũng mong các bác pro tư vấn cho e tí. Thank các bác nhiều.

----------

langtusau

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu ở thành phố thì chạy ra Tạ uyên , tìm cái tiệm  Cẩm Ký mua dao , đầy đủ cả.


cắt đứt các vật liệu mà bác chủ liệt kê thì em đề xuất mấy em dao hợp kim 1 me , có dao cán 6mm, 4mm, 3.175mm. ... giá chưa biết vì chưa hỏi.

khắc thì dùng dao côn , tiệm đó có đủ , 20 độ 0.1mm cán 3, cán 4, cán 6 có đủ , góc độ côn có 90 độ, 60, 45, 30, 20, mũi dao thì 0.3, 0.2, 0.1 , giá cả cũng khá ok. 25-80K tuỳ theo lớn nhỏ

bác hỏi cắt gỗ , nhựa, Alu thì thì em đề xuất thế thôi , chứ dao thì vô vàn lắm, tập trung ít ít đỡ nhức đầu.

----------

BK05, Thành Đức

----------


## vietnamcnc

Của bác đây nhé!

Nhớ cẩn thận!

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, nhatson, Thành Đức

----------


## CKD

Cụ vina cũng chịu sưu tầm quá nhỉ.

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## Thành Đức

> Của bác đây nhé!
> 
> Nhớ cẩn thận!


Đây là chơi kéo chứ phải chơi dao đâu cụ

----------


## Ona

Tiệm Cẩm Ký ở đoạn nào vậy các bác, tìm cả buổi chiều mà không thấy. vào Liên Hưng thì họ nói không có dao phay gỗ. hic

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi chút về dao phá thô với ạ.

Về dao phay cạnh phá thô thì cụ Gacon chỉ em con này rồi :



Còn dao dùng để phay mặt thì nên mua loại nào ạ ?

Em chế mấy cái gối đỡ Bf 90, tìm mua không thấy bán nên em cắt tôn c45 dày 100 em chế. Cái của này vết cắt nó cứng lắm ạ. Bình thường phay sắt thì nửa ngày mới mòn chip, còn cái của này 2h là tèo rồi.

Em dùng chíp tàu hình tam giác như thế này :



Cái gối đỡ em chế nó thế này ạ, phải phay 4 mặt rồi mới khoét lỗ 140 nhét vòng bi vào:



Cả nhà chỉ giúp em cái món nào không phải mài thì tốt quá, em chưa biết mài dao đâu ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh mài chip hay mài dao phay ? 


vật liệu cứng thì ngoại trừ mấy con dao chuyên dụng thì cứ tà tà chậm chậm mà phay , kiểu gì cũng xong đỡ mòn dao , vòng tua đừng quá cao.

mài chip thì không khó , chỉ khó là phải mài 1 phát tất cả các mảnh chíp đều như nhau để ghép vào dao cho nó ăn đều chứ không thì mảnh ăn mảnh không ăn , va đập lớn mẻ hết toàn bộ... Anh phải chế bộ gá và cử chặn để mài đều hàng loạt.


còn dao phay thì mua máy chuyên dụng đi anh , tầm 20 chai loại tốt china , hơn 30 chai hàng taiwan , sau đó mua dao 2nd japan về mài lại mà xài cho kinh tế, đa số mẻ me mặt đầu chứ me cắt dọc thân thì còn ngon lắm, nhiều khi mài dễ quá nhận mài dạo dao phay tại khu phố cổ HN kiếm xèng bù vào tiền mua máy , chắc 1 tháng gỡ vốn.

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## cncvietnam

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi chút về dao phá thô với ạ.
> 
> Về dao phay cạnh phá thô thì cụ Gacon chỉ em con này rồi :
> 
> 
> 
> Còn dao dùng để phay mặt thì nên mua loại nào ạ ?
> 
> Em chế mấy cái gối đỡ Bf 90, tìm mua không thấy bán nên em cắt tôn c45 dày 100 em chế. Cái của này vết cắt nó cứng lắm ạ. Bình thường phay sắt thì nửa ngày mới mòn chip, còn cái của này 2h là tèo rồi.
> ...


Bác cần dao loại nào cứ pm em nhé. 0989 226 923 . FB zalo đều có hoặc https://www.facebook.com/hopkimcnc/

----------


## BK05

> nếu ở thành phố thì chạy ra Tạ uyên , tìm cái tiệm  Cẩm Ký mua dao , đầy đủ cả.
> 
> 
> cắt đứt các vật liệu mà bác chủ liệt kê thì em đề xuất mấy em dao hợp kim 1 me , có dao cán 6mm, 4mm, 3.175mm. ... giá chưa biết vì chưa hỏi.
> 
> khắc thì dùng dao côn , tiệm đó có đủ , 20 độ 0.1mm cán 3, cán 4, cán 6 có đủ , góc độ côn có 90 độ, 60, 45, 30, 20, mũi dao thì 0.3, 0.2, 0.1 , giá cả cũng khá ok. 25-80K tuỳ theo lớn nhỏ
> 
> bác hỏi cắt gỗ , nhựa, Alu thì thì em đề xuất thế thôi , chứ dao thì vô vàn lắm, tập trung ít ít đỡ nhức đầu.


Bác Nam chỉ dùm dao cắt tấm compac vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh đang cắt mà tốn dao quá. tks

----------

